# Nerite snails



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I live in Florida, and today I went kayaking. The river I went to has thousands of olive nerites everywhere, so I collected about 20 or so. I was wondering though, they were living pretty far up stream from the gulf, so I would think it is safe to assume the water is fresh. They lay there eggs everywhere up to the spring that the river originates. Does this mean they may breed in freshwater tanks? I tried to acclimate them as best I could, and so far none have died in any of my tanks and its been about 6-7 hours. Is it too early to think that they won't die? Also, will they eat algae wafers when they get hungry, or will I have to do something special to get them to eat? I really want them to do well, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

The nerites have been laying eggs and eating the algae. There is only 1 that seems to have died, and that one has been laying eggs non stop since I put it in the tank. They really are great algae eaters though. I still need advice from anyone on these nerites. I want to know some do's and don'ts. Will they be alright n softwater tanks and low ph, or will they have a short lifespan? Please any help would be great.


----------



## oakbrother (May 26, 2008)

Im just a newbie on APC but olive nerites are supposed to be great for plated aquariums...they are great algae eaters, plant safe and do not breed in fresh water. They are brackish water snails.

http://www.azgardens.com/aquarium_snails.php

Peace


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

They'll do fine in freshwater, but a low ph and softwater will cause them to have shell problems and they'll most likely have a shortened lifespan. They need calcium and some trace elements to keep their shells strong and healthy. I've heard reports from a couple different places that nerites have bred in fresh water. Personally, I see a bunch of white eggs for a time and then the eggs eventually disappear with no signs of any new nerites.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I was afraid that the softwater and low ph would cause issues. My ramshorns seem to do ok but don't live very long. I have been adding some stuff from seachem which raises ph and kh, but I think I may buy something to add calcium to the tanks. 
I think they may breed in freshwater due to the fact that they were breeding where I found them. The water was hard with probably a neutral ph, but it was fresh spring water. I sure hope they breed. I don't want to have to go get some more everytime they die.
Does anyone know what types of algae they eat? I have seen them eat the basics(brown and green), but will they eat any red types?
Thanx for the help.


----------



## apistomaster (May 24, 2008)

What are the test results of your water for KH. GH pH and TDS if you can provide them?
I find many people believe their water is very hard or soft but when they post their test results it turns out it is moderate soft/slightly hard.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been using test strips, so I don't know much except that the colors indicate that my tanks are in the middle of everything. I probably have moderately soft water. The ph is just below 7. The kh is different for all the tanks, but it is in the acceptable region from what the strips say. I know the strips don't tell much, but I don't test my tanks much. I really just try and read the inhabitants and see how they are doing, and adjust appropriately.
So far things seem to be going good. The snails are eating well, and they are breeding a lot.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Afyounie, 

Have you seen any hatchlings. In my tank they are usually these tiny limpet looking things. So far I really don't know what the limpet things are but I didn't have them before I got the nerites and they started laying eggs everywhere. I have also seen the eggs hatched. Keep me updated and I hope you do get nerite babies.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll try and keep everyone updated. How long did it take for your eggs to hatch? Its been about half a week.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

The hatching was really quick, maybe 3 to 5 days. The babies have been in there for several weeks now and have not metamorphosed. Not sure if they will or not. I just found a couple of the coverings of the biggest ones today.  Not sure if they lose it when they change to adult form or if they died. I don't see any "meat" in the shells but it could be that they already decomposed or they got eaten. I hope it's that they lose it when they change to adult for!!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have seen a bunch of empty egg shells still stuck to the walls. I am looking for the limpets, but I haven't seen any. Then again, I have a pleco in that tank and rainbows. I think they took advantage of a free meal.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Look for them especially at night. Also just under the substrate during the day. If you have a lot of plants they may be difficult to find. They are about pinhead size when they hatch. Good luck, I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Not really. I have been trying to watch for the little guys. The tank I believe I will have the most luck with is the tanganyika tank, but since its a 10gal on the bottom rack I don't pay much attention to it. I'm hoping that one day I'll see small nerites crawling around.


----------

